
Show HN: A Fun Crypto Game - fvdessen
http://frederic.vanderessen.com/puzzle
======
fvdessen
This was supposed to be a simple challenge for new employees, but despite the
simplicity of the solution, it was way too hard to find... I'm interested to
see if HN can crack it :) I'll throw an extra hint : The message is readable
in absolutely every web browser. But not if you are using Tor.

------
fvdessen
The reddit thread is alive with a lot more hints and nobody found it yet ...
[http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/2fwlgv/a_fun_cr...](http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/2fwlgv/a_fun_crypto_puzzle/)

